# Lathe Corner



## butchf18a (Jan 21, 2012)

:usflag:One corner of the shop is where the lathe lives. Cabinet holds virtually everything. Blank storage (well part of them anyway), general drawer and turning tool storage. Cabinet for blanks, deer antler, misc. stuff. Feature I like for the tool storage is there is no bottom to the slide-out drawers so those errant flying chips go straight to the floor.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty slick on the drawer with no bottom, great idea. Since I'm getting ready to set up the lathe this is a great idea.
Thanks for posting.
:clown:


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 21, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> Pretty slick on the drawer with no bottom, great idea. Since I'm getting ready to set up the lathe this is a great idea.
> Thanks for posting.
> :clown:


 
PT,
thanks, glad you like the idea. The drawer is mounted on full-extension slides to provide full access to all tools. When done it slides neatly out of the way, or when time to move up to slow-speed grinder for sharpening. The cabinet is on casters for portability, mostly for that once a year (or two) cleaning.


----------

